# my car won`t run



## ninoos (Oct 20, 2005)

hi 
i start the car but it wont run 
replaced distributor , distribuutor cap and rotor but stil wont run


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

:waving: Your description is too vague. Try describing the problem in more detail.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

ninoos said:


> hi
> i start the car but it wont run
> replaced distributor , distribuutor cap and rotor but stil wont run



Yeah - like when does it die? Can you turn your lights on?


----------



## johnny1234 (Sep 22, 2007)

my car will not start. i have a nissan silvia s12 and i have just changed the coil but still no spark. can you help. many thanks john


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

describe what happens when you turn the key. Elaborate PLZ=)!


----------

